# What's Your top 3 Fav Horse Breeds?



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! My favorite 3 breeds are Paints, Quarter horses and Percherons in that order.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Morgans and Arabs, other breeds are fine, but those two are the tops for me!


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

paints 
thoroughbreds
gyspy vanners


----------



## rubyhorse (Mar 19, 2012)

Irish Sport horse
Selle Francais
Oldenburg
(all do jumping and great dressage movements <3)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Arabians 
Paints 
Quarter Horses


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Andalusian
Lipizzaner
Dutch Warmblood


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

I love thoroughbreds and anything warmblood <3
I also really love clydesdales. 
I can't say for sure if those are my 3 favorites, but those are the first 3 that come to mind.


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

Friesians, Morgans, and Quarter Horses


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

1. Arabians
2. Belgian
3. Appaloosa


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

1. Icelandics
2. Paints
3. TBs


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

me it would be 
irish Draughts
Draft horses
and Standardbreds
oh and ummmm Fell ponies as well as Dales
Cobs
TBs
Paints
Dutch Harness horse..
sorry got carried away a bit.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

1. Paint
2. Quarter Horse
3. Curly


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh that it a tough call. I like several breeds, but since the thread gives a 3 limiit....they're all about equal and based on my personal experience and more time with these breeds. There are many breeds equally as fine. More into the "warm" breeds and not so much into the "hot" breeds.

Georgian Grande (specifically Friesian/Saddlebred), QH, TW. 

But I certainly would not rule out the RMH, Morgan (both excellent breeds) or if I could get so lucky to find a throw back Saddlebred from what they had been 100+ years ago vs what most of them are today.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

belgians draft-- Quarter horse== Morgans== saddlebreds


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I like me some well built Grades  
And Walkers... smart, quirky, and super friendly.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Standardbreds 
Irish Sporthorses/Draughts
Holsteiners

I could happily add a few more on, but I will respect the top three list haha!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey now I may of listed more then 3 Dont make me a bad person lol I just lack self control when it comes to picking my favorite breed. lol


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

1. Quarter horses
2. Arabians
3. Halflingers


----------



## dunfold (Nov 15, 2010)

Fjord horses - had one as a kid. Best horse I ever had
Shetland ponies - Absolutely LOVE them
Kaimanawa horses - Have a halfbred mare (that is carrying a mule)


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine would have to be..

Paint
Quarter horse
Appaloosa


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I am one of those that have to have the very best, so Appys are obviously my breed of choice. Because of their ability to improve many of the lesser breeds, Appy crosses are a good second choice.

1. Appys
2. Appys crossed with Arabs
3. Appys crossed with Quarterhorses 

:razz:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

1. Arabian/Quarabs - (Can't go wrong)
2. Andalusian or Spanish Barb - (Dream Horse)
3. Quarter Horse - (Ole Reliable)


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

Faceman said:


> I am one of those that have to have the very best, so Appys are obviously my breed of choice. Because of their ability to improve many of the lesser breeds, Appy crosses are a good second choice.
> 
> 1. Appys
> 2. Appys crossed with Arabs
> ...


There is no such thing as a lesser breed. Each breed has its own traits to make it perfect in its own way.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Out of the horse breeds I know from experience

1. French Canadian (mostly a certain line)
2. Mules (does that count?)
3. Clydesdales

But give me any horse any day


----------



## tasunke (Nov 6, 2011)

1) Belgians
2) Quarter Horses
3) Welsh ponies


----------



## JenniMay (Aug 17, 2011)

Belgian drafts (!)
Clydesdales
Shires


(I like 'em big!)


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Hmmmm... I like so many breeds but my top three would be:

1. Arabs - I have owned a few and loved them all
2. Friesians - never owned or worked with one, but they are beautiful
3. Welsh - I have a Welsh cross and she is tons of fun

It is hard to choose specific breeds because there are some really good and some really bad specimens in all breeds. I prefer those horses that are truer to their breed characteristics and show the charisma and conformation of their breed. I also like some crosses, but again, mostly those where the best of the blended breeds appear (i.e. a Friesian cross that is actually built like a Friesian).


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

1. Quarter Horse
2. Thoroughbred
3. Appaloosa


----------



## myhorsedream (Apr 6, 2012)

*My favorites*

Arabians
Friesians
Appaloosas


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

All i have is Quarter horses. But i would try a big percheron for pulling. Then a clydsdale.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Arabians
Morgans
Quarter Horses


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

So tough!


Rackers, Saddlebreds, and akhal tekes! In that order.


----------



## stewarts (Apr 11, 2012)

Morgan, Mustang Fox trotter


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thoroughbreds
Dutch Warmbloo
Trakhenner


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Westphalian 
Quarter Horse
Morgan


----------



## lifesabeach (Sep 28, 2011)

Arabs, Foxtrotters, any horse that has a fast walk
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Canadian (Canada's National Horse, not the sporthorse)
Fjord Crosses in my pasture named Maximostus 
Gotland Pony (SO damned smart! Fabulous to train and work with. Ours is, anyhow - lol!)


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

1. Quarter Horses
2. Paints
3. Paints bred with Quarter Horses 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

MFTS, QUARTER HORSES AND TB'S
H ave been interested in Walkaloosas to tho....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

1. French Canadian (mostly a certain line)

Wow got to check into that one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

WesternBella said:


> 1. Quarter Horses
> 2. Paints
> 3. Paints bred with Quarter Horses
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That works for me......


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey dirtroad - I've got a French Canadian (of Quebec breeding) in my pasture right now! She sure is one sexy creature. Owned by a transplanted grade school teacher who is just a doll.


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

My 3 would be:

1. Standardbred
2. Morgan
3. Icelandics


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

Australian stock horses
Quarter Horses
Paints 
<3


----------



## hawkeyedan (Dec 30, 2011)

1. belgians
2. percherons
3. clydsdales

i grew up around the draft horses. my grandfather had lots of belgians.


----------



## DutchFeather (May 9, 2011)

#1: Belgian Draft Horses (without a doubt my favorite breed, grew up with them and could never be happy without at least two in my barn)
#2: Percheron 
#3: Ponys... no specific breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## her horses (Apr 24, 2012)

1 shire
2 hanoverian
3 gypsy vanner


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Tennessee Walking Horse
Appaloosa's
Quarter Horses

Yep... my fav. breeds have changed... well, Walker's are still up there, lol...


----------



## imagaitin (Apr 27, 2012)

Kentucky Mountain Horse
Friesians
Percherons


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

All draft breeds, Thoroughbreds and Welsh!


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 20, 2012)

Andalusians, Arabs, welsh cobs


----------



## mygirllola (Dec 6, 2011)

1.) Thoroughbreds
2.) More Thoroughbreds 
3.) Paints


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmmmmmm,...
Foundation Morgans, not the new fangled finely built ones
Any kind of draft,lol
Andalusian


----------



## kartmom67 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hanoverians, Andalusians, Friesians


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

1. Percherons
2. Thoroughbreds
3. Friesians


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

In order of my favorites from 1st to 3rd

Arabian
Freisian
Andalusian


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

1) Clydesdales
2) Gypsy Vanners
3) Friesans

Gotta throw Norwegian Fjords in though...they are soooo adorable!

So many to pick from...its so hard to choose!!!!!


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Ooh, hard to choose. Probably...

1) Paint Horses
2) Arabian Horses
3) Gypsy Vanners


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Quarter horse, Arabian, Thoroughbred, Appaloosa, and Paints. I'll take any breed though.


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

Morgan of course 
App
QH


----------



## redmariposa (Jun 3, 2012)

NSH
Arabian
Freisian


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

Let's see...
1) Light horses
2) Draft horses
3) Ponies

Hahahaa I cheated. My intention was to cover every breed! I love horses.


----------

